# Coccygeal Disc Injection-CPT??



## HBROCKMAN (May 30, 2012)

My physician is doing what he is calling a Coccygeal Disc Injection, I have googled this and read everything I can find on it and no one seems to be actually injecting the disc as my physician is.  Here is how he dictated it:

With the C-arm presented back to the lateral position, the C2-3 disc was entered with a 27g 1 1/2" needle without difficulty.  There was mild provocation.  One cc of Marcaine 0.5% and Depo 10mg was injected without difficulty after verification of position by a small amout of dye.  Need was removed.

It sounds to me like he did a type of discography, but in the coccyx region, and I cannot find the CPT for this.  Maybe it is an unlisted procedure, or maybe I am not understanding what he is trying to do.  I am not a doctor, but sometimes I feel like they expect me to be one! 

Thank you for reading this, hopefully there is someone that can help!

Heather, CPC


----------



## dwaldman (May 30, 2012)

I would use 64999 since the ligament in this region (20550) or the joint (20605 or 20600) are not being described as being treated.

A disc injected in the lumbar region with anesthetic for example for relief due to a painful intervertebral disc  is consider an unlisted code

So I would believe an intradiscal injection in the coccygeal region for similiar purpose would also be considered unlisted.


----------



## HBROCKMAN (May 31, 2012)

dwaldman,

Thank you so much for your response!!  I have seen you answer many threads and truly appreciate you taking the time to help me, when I have exhausted all other avenues!   Have wonderful day!

Heather


----------

